
The Year in Math and Computer Science - chmaynard
https://www.quantamagazine.org/quantas-year-in-math-and-computer-science-2018-20181221/
======
nacs
I love the way this is presented and how it makes it appealing for the common
person

------
roymurdock
Would be interested to hear the state of the art with quantum computing if
anyone on HN can speak to it. Seems strange that people are getting recognized
for using cryptography to ensure that some degree of “quantum ness” is being
used in (quasi?) quantum computations?

------
revskill
There's a gap between a programmer and a mathematician. In future, new
generation of programmers are also mathematicians, i think.

------
mkagenius
> But at times in 2018, even 30 could feel old

Thanks for rubbing it in. I don't know what he means here though?

Edit: Next paragraph clears it. Nevermind

